# New Life Breeding Solutions: An 18+ Slice-of-Life NSFW RP Discord!



## Sage Ezraelis (Nov 19, 2020)

Heyall, I'm currently running a Discord server for a furry group slice-of-life RP/ERP, and am looking for some new folks to join. The RP is focused around breeding and impregnation, with the setting taking place at a well-funded medical lab specializing in research and advancements in reproduction. Some of the roles you could play would be as a female or futa breeder, a male or futa stud responsible for the actual impregnation, or a doctor or lab assistant to conduct breeding experiments. I'm also open to any suggestions as well!

The Backstory:

It is modern day. The world is facing a steady fall-off in population numbers. War, disease, infertility, and economic decline have been primary contributing factors over the past several years, and have become increasingly more prevalent. Fortunately, governments worldwide have acknowledged this potential threat to human existence early-on, and have begun creating and funding new companies dedicated to finding solutions and advancements in reproduction. The most successful of these research facilities goes by the name of NewLife Breeding Solutions, or NLBS for short. Overtime, this company has become renown for their many successful achievements in population recovery, as well as their reputation for their professionalism, ethics, employee and client care, and quality residential services. With these new highly-funded companies working hard to eliminate this new threat of the gradual decline of life, the world has a decent chance for recovery.

Again, the primary kinks that the RP revolves around are breeding and pregnancy, with extra things like excessive cum and cumflation. Kinks that we're avoiding would be scat, vore, and gore. For post length, I would prefer at least 2 sentences and above with decent grammar, so nothing too demanding. Feel free to DM me or drop a reply below for an invite to the server!


----------



## Kaizi (Nov 20, 2020)

Im interested


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Nov 20, 2020)

Kaizi said:


> Im interested


Okie cool, I'll DM you an invite :3


----------



## jax98 (Dec 1, 2020)

Sage Ezraelis said:


> Heyall, I'm currently running a Discord server for a furry group slice-of-life RP/ERP, and am looking for some new folks to join. The RP is focused around breeding and impregnation, with the setting taking place at a well-funded medical lab specializing in research and advancements in reproduction. Some of the roles you could play would be as a female or futa breeder, a male or futa stud responsible for the actual impregnation, or a doctor or lab assistant to conduct breeding experiments. I'm also open to any suggestions as well!
> 
> The Backstory:
> 
> ...


This sounds awesome and I’d love to join!


----------



## Woller (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey there I'll take an invite!


----------



## Ark The Bark (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey is this thing still going? If so I'd really appreciate an invite to check it out!


----------



## Bluethewolf007 (Jan 31, 2021)

Interested in discord invite link


----------

